# שאלה בנושא ריפוד וחתולים



## מיאו מיאו 123 (8/10/03)

שאלה בנושא ריפוד וחתולים 
אני מדי פעם נכנסת לפורום החתולים. עכשו אני נשואה טריה (מיום ה') ובא לנו לחדש ריהוט בבית בעזרת הכסף שקיבלנו. הבעיה היא שאני יודעת שארבעת החתולים שגרים איתנו (שיהיו בריאים!), ולא יוצאים החוצה, הורסים את הספות. עכשו יש לנו סלון ישן שלא איכפת לנו ממנו, והטא לא הכי יפה. יש למישהו מידע על סוג ריפוד, או סלונים עמידים בפני שריטות של חתולים? אודה לכם מאוד על כל מידע בנושא!!


----------



## גינגיתאחת (8/10/03)

מיאו מיאו 123 
אולי תאמצי את מה שאני עשיתי לפני כשנה - קניתי ריהוט חדש באיקאה. לא עלה לי הרבה. יפה זול והכי חשוב לא כזה שכואב לי הלב כשהחתולים שלי מתכסחים עליו עם הציפורניים. מי שיש לו חתולים יודע שריהוט יקר לא מחזיק מעמד וגם צריך לקחת את זה בחשבון וגם שלא יכאב הלב יותר מדי... מצד שני את יכולה לקנות ריהוט יקר ולכסות אותו בכיסויים - אבל זה פולני לאללה.


----------



## מיאו מיאו 123 (8/10/03)

שמעתי פעם על ריפוד מסוג מסויים 
שעמיד ולא מאפשר לחתולים לנעוץ בו את הציפורניים. שמעת על דבר כזה? דרך אגב, הריהוט מאיקאה לא נהרס לך מייד תוך חודש?


----------



## גינגיתאחת (8/10/03)

ריפודים מסוגים מסויימים 
שאולי מחזיקים מעמד בפני הציפורניים של המקסימים האלה עולים הרבה הרבה כסף. לא יודעת לספר לך איזה ריפודים בדיוק אבל שמעתי על זה. לגבי הריהוט מאיקאה - לקח לו יותר מחודש לההרס. אבל כן הוא נהרס (אבל אני הייתי יותר חכמה - קניתי כיסויים חלופיים באותה הזדמנות שקניתי את הריהוט...) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 בקיצור אפשר גם לנסות לרסס בתרסיס עם ריח שהחתולים לא אוהבים את הריהוט. אפשר להשיג את התרסיס בחנויות שמוכרות אוכל וציוד לחיות מחמד. אבל זה לא תעודת אחריות.


----------



## f e l i n e (8/10/03)

../images/Emo62.gifלנו בסלון ../images/Emo82.gif יש ספות מעור 
והחתולים לא נוגעים בהן. אני מאמינה שסוג כזה של ספות (לא ערסיות שחורות- עור בצבע ורוד עתיק 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) הוא יקר יחסית... בפינת הטלביזיה של הבנות יש לנו ספה מריפוד המזכיר סדין מתוח מאוד. על הספה מונחת תמיד* שמיכה* - כי אנחנו נוהגות לנשנש שם מיני חטיפים ומזונות מכתימים. על ספות יש להגן לא רק מחתולים... נאצ'וס נוהג לעשות פדיקור מניקור בצידי הספה והוא אכן גורם לנזק אבל האמיני לי שאנחנו גורמות ליותר.... לדעתי אם אתם קונים ספות שאינן מעור (*כי אם מעור- נפתרה הבעיה*) כסו אותן. זה נשמע זקן ומגעיל אבל זו פשוט הגנה טובה. כשבאים אורחים תעלימו את הכיסוי ותתגאו בחתוליכם המחונכים ובשמירת הנקיון המופתית שלכם... *קליפות הדר* או קינמון אמנם ירחיקו חתולים- לא סובלים את הריח. אך זה אינו פתרון אידיאלי לספות בסלון... מה שלא תחליטו אני ממליצה גם ליתר ביטחון לרכוש *2 עמודי גירוד מפתים שריהוט הסלון יחוויר לידם*.


----------



## מיכל שהיא גם שירה (8/10/03)

אצלי לא עובד כלום 
ארבעה מחתוליי לא נוגעים בשום ריהוט. פשוט לא נוגעים. אבל יש לי שטיח קטן וישן במטבח שהם מאוד אוהבים. לע ו מ ת  ז א ת ג'רי מת על הריפוד דמוי עור בפינת האוכל והרס לכיסאות שם את הצורה. סקופי מתה על הספה הדו מושבית בסלון, ויש שם פינה מאוד מסוימת שהיא קירקסה לה את הצורה. הלכתי וקניתי כיסויים. יפים דווקא. כיסיתי את הנזק. עכשיו בכיסויים (בכולם!!) יש חור ענק בדיוק בפינה האהובה על סקופי. כלומר: היא מבקעת גם את הכיסויים. מה לא ניסיתי?? מיני תרסיסים, משטחי גירוד - אבל עליה כלום לא עובד 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אגב, אני יודעת גם על חתולים שהורסים רהיטים מעור. לכן: לא להשקיע בשום אופן בסלון יקר!! לי, זה לא איכפת, כי אהבתי לחתולים עזה מאהבתי לרהיטים.


----------



## לימור י (8/10/03)

כמה עיצות 
דבר ראשון, לגבי העור. יש עור סינטטי שאמור להיות יחסית עמיד בפני הכל והרבה פחות יקר מעור אמיתי (וגם הפרות יודו לך). אבל בלי כל קשר לסוג הסלון שתרכשי, רצוי כבר עכשיו לרכוש או לבנות כמה עמדות גירוד טובות ולהתחיל להרגיל את החתולים לגרד רק שם. בשביל שזה יעבוד כדאי שהעמדות יהיו במקומות אטרקטיבים כלומר בסלון עצמו ולא בפינה נידחת. בד בבד, כדאי להרגיל את החתולים שלא מגרדים את הספות דיברו כאן בעבר על שפירץ מים או רעש חזק (אני לא בטוחה לגבי זה כדאי להתייעץ עם חגית). אני קניתי בחנות חיות בארה"ב יריעות דבק דו צדדי זה בעצם כמו סלוטייפ גדול ששמים על הספות, מסתבר שחתולים לא אוהבים לגעת במשטח דביק אז הם לא מגרדים. עדיין לא השתמשתי (אין טעם עד שנקנה ספות חדשות) אבל אולי כדאי לנסות משהוא דומה או אפילו לראות אם אפשר להשיג כאלו. זה לא משהוא כבד אם יש קרובים או חברים בארה"ב אפשר לבקש שישלחו בדואר.


----------



## רויטל ב א (8/10/03)

מזל טוב לזוג הצעיר ../images/Emo9.gif 
מזל טוב לחתונתכם ! מקווה שנהנתם והחתונה הייתה מקסימה לדעתי כדאי לנסות להרגילאותם לשייף על משטחי גירוד לקנות או לעשות משטחי גירוד ולהניח אותם קרוב למקום הנוכחי שהם משייפים ואם יתרגלו אליהם אז לא תהיה בעיה לקנות ספה חדשה ברוכים המצטרפים אלינו נשמח לראות תמונות של  החתולים


----------



## מיאו מיאו 123 (8/10/03)

קודם כל תודה רבה לכולם על הייעוץ! 
תודה גם האיחולים. החתולים כבר בני 8 ולא הצלחתי להרגיל אותם לשייף את הציפורניים על שום משטח ודי התייאשתי. לגבי ספה, אני בכל זאת זוכרת משהו שראיתי בחנות בנחלת בנימין ואמרו לי שזה עמיד מפני השריטות. זה לא היה עור. אני גם לא אשים עור, ולא בגלל המחיר! דרך אגב להורים שלי יש ספת עור שהחתול שהיה להם הרס אז גם זה לא עמיד כנראה. חשבתי שאולי מישהו שמע על הריפוד ההוא. אם לא, אני אעשה חיפוש אינטנסיבי בחנויות. אני אשמח לשים תמונות של החתולים שלי בקרוב, אחרי שאסרוק אותם . החתולים שלי חתולי "זבל" בצבעים רק שמנים. בעיני הם יפייפיים, אבל אני מודה שלא כולם מבינים למה. נראה מה תגידו.


----------



## חגינול (8/10/03)

שריטת רהיטים 
שלום שלום ומזל טוב (על הסלון החדש ועל החתונה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) לכל חתול והמוצר החביב עליו לשריטות והפוזיציה המתאימה עבור זה. זה שחותל אחד לא שורט סלון מעור לא ערבון שכך ינהג חתול אחר. אז מה עושים ע"מ לשמור על הסלון או הרהוט ולהשאיר את החתול שלם ובבית גם יחד? די פשוט אבל מחייב מאמץ קצת. דבר ראשון קונים לחתולים עמדות שריטה. יש שוכבות ויש עומדות. קונים להם מכל מיני סוגים. אפשר גם לקחת חתיכות שטיח מקיר לקיר ולהדביק על דיקט וליצב את העמדה לקיר או לרצפה. עמדת שריטה טובה היא עמדה יציבה שלא זזה. עמדת שריטה מענינת היא עמדה שנמצאת במקום אטרקטיבי קרי סלון, מטבח. אם תשימו בפינה נדחת את העמדת שריטה, הסלון שלכם ימשיך להיות אטרקציה. אך ורק אחרי שסיפקתם להם עמדות שריטה ניתן למנוע מהם לגרד את הריהוט (חשוב להבין שאסור למנוע מחתולים לשרוט אך בהחלט זה לא חייב להיות על הסלון). הדרך המומלצת ביותר כפי שאמרה לימור היא לשים דבק דו צדדי על המקומות שלא רוצים שהם יגרדו. אם אזור התושבת הוא הפופולרי לגרוד לשים כמה רצועות של דבק דו צדדי באזור הזה (ניתן לתפור חתיכת בד ועליה לשים את הדבק ע"מ שלא ישארו שאריות על הספה). כמו כן ניתן להשתמש בספרי מרחיק חתולים באותם אזורים או לסגור אותם ע"י עמדת שריטה עומדת. חשוב מידי כמה זמן לרענן את הדבק עם רצועות חדשות עד שהחתולים נמנעים מלגרד את הספות. זהו על קצה המזלג לגבי שריטת רהיטים...


----------

